# Endless belts



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We are looking at updating our round baler. We have a 640 NH and thinking of going to a BR7060 silage special. Has anybody had any issues with endless belts, New Holland or any other brands?


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

No question an endless belt is stronger than any laced belt. If you have and issue like a gouged hole in the belt or a ripped belt you will have to cut the belt repair it or spend a day removing all the rollers to replace the belt. The belt will not be damaged when you are sitting at the house, you will be baling hay. So you will stop, cut the belt, get it repaired, laced and install the belt back in the baler. We charge $1000 to install a new set of endless belts in a baler and $100 to install a new set of laced belts in a baler. So effectively your baler will end up with laced belts in it.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

I have discussed the merit of endless belts with neighbours. They like them for the strength but admit that that luxury has a limit. The moment that they have a problem with one belt and have to repair it they go to a lacing. Then they either have to add an insert which means 2 lacings on the same belt or they have to cut all belts and trim them to match, which means all belts are now laced. It seems like the job of removing rollers to install a new set is not worth the difference.

I guess a lot depends on how long you get to ride the continuous belts. One guy was 10 years and he is now looking at doing something within the next 2-3 years (1500 bales + per year). Another got a branch into the belts .... he is just going to slice the belt and make the repair.

As DR says ... one day you will probably have laced belts. For me I have had nothing other than laced belts. Just went to the alligator clips and find them more stable compared to the clipper type.

Take care


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had endless belts in all three of my NH balers. Never had an issue, other than fire on one baler. Insurance replaced with endless belts. Usually run about 8000 bales before trading. If I would break a belt, replace with lace belt and then switch it to an endless in the offseason.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

There can be a problem when using Alligator style plate lacing on NH balers. In corn stalks, silage or light hay when starting a bale a belt can loose before the core forms and the Alligator style lacing can catch on a guide and rip the whole lacing out of the belt or bend the plate lacing. If the plate lacing is bent and the belt is run like this you usually see irregular wear and a belt separation. The clipper style lacing is more flexible and usually if the belt twists you can flip it back without any damage to the lacing or belt. 
Lots of operators use Alligator style plate lacing on NH balers and do not have a problem but if this would happen no belt MFG. will warranty a NH belt with plate style lacing. So use Alligator style lacing on NH balers at your own risk. The next thing people say is JD uses them without any problem but the JD balers starts forming the bale differently than NH and are not as susceptible as twisting a belt when starting a bale. This is why NH offers the endless belt option if a customer wants a stronger bond than the clipper style lacing.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Hay DR

Good to know about the alligators lacing not being good on a NH. Hate to tell a guy that I have no problem with them on my JD baler and he goes out and screws up his NH on my recommendation. Another neighbour had alligators on a Hesston and he went back to clipper type. Seems his 4" belts were susceptible to twisting which would cause damage along the lacing (alligator) but not the clipper.

Ohio sorry for leading you wrong. Just goes to show that what works in one situation doesn't work in another. I will be more cautious in qualifying suggestions in the future.

Take care


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a New Holland BR750A w/ endless belts - I have in excess of 10,000 rolls through it, with absolutely no complaints about the belts. It has saved me a tremendous amount of time and aggravation compared to traditional laced belts. Since I have no fastener maintenance or resizing issues they were well worth the extra money for me. I agree with the earlier posts that when and if you ever break one or replace them - you will incur about 18 hours of shop labor at the dealership to remove and replace them. Keep in mind however, that New Holland backs their endless belts by a 3 year/15,000 Bale warranty against befects in material and/or workmanship. Hope this helps.


----------

